# Duyuru > Gündem >  şok İddia!!! Öevik Bir kimin danışmanı?

## bozok

*şok İddia!!! üevik Bir kimin danışmanı?*

 

_Refahyol Hükümeti'nin Adalet Bakanı ve Milli Görüş'ün lider kadrosunun önemli ismi şevket Kazan'dan çok önemli bir iddia geldi._

şevket Kazan, 28 şubat sürecinin önde gelen komutanlarından dönemin Genelkurmay 2’nci Başkanı emekli Orgeneral üevik Bir’in Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın gizli danışmanlarından olduğuna dair duyumlar aldıklarını söyledi. Kazan* “üok ciddi duyumlarımıza göre, üevik Bir İsrail’le ilgili askeri konularda Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan’a gizli danışmanlık yapıyor”* dedi. 

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Katar’daki temaslarına Alan Makovsy’nin de katıldığını hatırlatan Kazan, _“Makovsky 28 şubat sürecini, ABD Başkanı Savunma Başdanışmanı sıfatıyla 1996 yılında hazırladığı raporla tetikleyen kişi”_ diye konuştu. . 

Kazan, 28 şubat sürecinin perde arkasındaki gerçek gücün, şimdi AKP’nin arkasında olduğunu da belirtti. 

Kazan, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın 28 şubat ile ilgili “O zaman yetkili olduğunu söylediğiniz kişi *'Bin yıl sürecek'* demişti, görüyorsunuz 10 yıl bile sürmedi” açıklamaları çerçevesinde günümüzde yapılan yargılamaları hatırlattı.Kazan, _“Bugünkü yargılamalar kesinlikle 28 şubat süreci ile ilgili değil. Bugünkü olanlar, mevcut hükümetle ilgili gelişmeler çerçevesinde olmuştur. 28 şubat ile ilgiliyse üevik Bir nerede, o dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı nerede”_ dedi. Kazan sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

_“28 şubat sürecinin üzerine gidilmesi, sadece o tarihte yapılan Milli Güvenlik Kurulu çerçevesinde irdelenmemeli. Refah Partisi’nin kapatılma sürecinin de iyi irdelenmesi, o kararı verenlerin de bilgilerine başvurulması gerekir.”_ 

Avaz Türk 


03.03.2010 10:25:00 / İnternetajans

----------

